# Smoked BBQ Salmon



## shawnc (Jul 5, 2020)

Decided to try doing smoked salmon with a BBQ sauce glazing. My son tried the finished product and he liked it....have to share the rest now. Here's some photos
Started with this






Here is midway





And the finished product


----------



## ndhall (Jul 5, 2020)

Very nice. Cured and cold smoked?


----------



## shawnc (Jul 5, 2020)

ndhall said:


> Very nice. Cured and cold smoked?


3 hr brine then into the fridge for 16hrs and then smoked for 3.5 hrs at 225. Was worried it would be overcooked but flakey and moist still


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 5, 2020)

Looks good !


----------



## cmayna (Jul 5, 2020)

El Yumo!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2020)

I just love salmon any way it’s cooked!
And yours looks great!
Al


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 6, 2020)

Looks delicious


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jul 6, 2020)

Nice job!
 I haven't tried salmon yet.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 7, 2020)

I bet that’s good. Amazingly I have yet to try smoking salmon or any fish for that matter.


----------



## Sudz (Jul 8, 2020)

Looks great. 

We have some fresh salmon some friends had flown in and gave us some.  I want to slow smoke it just as you described.  What did you use for the 3 hr brine?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2020)

Looks Great, Shawn!!
Nice Job!!
Likre.

Bear


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 15, 2020)

Wowza !!


----------



## shawnc (Jul 19, 2020)

Sudz said:


> Looks great.
> 
> We have some fresh salmon some friends had flown in and gave us some.  I want to slow smoke it just as you described.  What did you use for the 3 hr brine?


1 c brown sugar, 1c salt,  about a gallon water.


----------



## Sudz (Jul 19, 2020)

shawnc said:


> 1 c brown sugar, 1c salt,  about a gallon water.


Thanks.  I'll definitely give this a try.


----------



## tacouser (Sep 8, 2020)

I’m looking to try smoking my 1st piece of Salmon. What s the reason to soaking it in a brine?.   What do people use as a brine and for how long. Once you put it in the smoker do you put a rub or sauce on it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2020)

tacouser said:


> I’m looking to try smoking my 1st piece of Salmon. What s the reason to soaking it in a brine?.   What do people use as a brine and for how long. Once you put it in the smoker do you put a rub or sauce on it.



Maybe this will help:
Smoked Salmon


Bear


----------



## Sudz (Sep 8, 2020)

Ran with Shawnc's recipe and method.  Super easy and very tasty.  Had some friends over and we munched on fancy crackers with some Philadelphia chive and onion cream cheese with the salmon on top.  Excellent combo and the salmon was the star of the show.

Thanks,  Shawnc


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2020)

Sudz said:


> Ran with Shawnc's recipe and method.  Super easy and very tasty.  Had some friends over and we munched on fancy crackers with some Philadelphia chive and onion cream cheese with the salmon on top.  Excellent combo and the salmon was the star of the show.
> 
> Thanks,  Shawnc




LOL---Shawnc's is the same strength as mine, but I don't waste as much.
His is 1 c brown sugar, 1c salt, about a gallon water.
Mine is 1/2 c Brown Sugar, 1/2 c of salt, and 1/2 gallon of water.
Mine is a full Step by Step though.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 8, 2020)

Hmmm..........Something else to add to the list. Looks good.
Jim


----------

